# Any Creative Ways to Give Out Candy?



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I think Nightfisher did an awesome pumpkin that the kids have to reach into. See it here ~

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/140875-rotten-pumpkin-treat-bowl-prop.html


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

I also made a pumpkin the kids will reach into for their treats.


----------



## roach (Oct 30, 2013)

I was thinking in using my big cauldron with fog in it and put the candy in so I can give it to the kids. I like to dress up and wait for them outside so I'm part of the display.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I saw a DVD think it was BIG SCREAM TV , with Halloween ideas and they had like a doctors coat with one of your arms faked out and padded to look real and your real arm inside the doctors coat hidden , and then a large cauldron type bowl supported around your neck with a sling type deal with a hole for your hand to fit into it under the sweets so when the kids took the sweets you get to grab there hands with your hidden hand in the bowl , it did look really good and i bet it would create a lot of laughs and cheap scares , i was going to do it myself but somehow never did i will have to think about it this year would be good fun with the bigger kids , i will try and find the DVD to confirm .


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Psox shared this in another thread.... I thought it was pretty awesome (although as she mentioned, it would only work if the kids didn't see anyone doing it ahead of them.)


----------



## cstmpprl (Sep 20, 2011)

I took a cauldron and cut a hole in the botton, then glued a black long glove to it. Put your hand in glove, and add candy. When the kids reach in you can grab there hand.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

GobbyGruesome GREAT POST AND VIDEO , WHAT A GREAT IDEA ....


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Like I say, psox16 gets all the credit for finding that video. But yeah, I bet you'd be doing the odd cleanup that night.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

It just makes me laugh , all it needs is someone dressed as a giant mouse with huge teeth to jump out as well , you would need a shovel to clean up the mess then i reckon ......


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

A Corpse. A perfectly still, inanimate corpse, no actors, no movements, no sounds, nothing.

Have it reclining in a coffin or sitting in a chair, doesn't matter which. Glue the bowl into the hands. Stand nearby to make sure you don't get raided.

When tricksters come calling, simply point to the bowl.

The anticipation alone will drive most visitors to serious hesitation. 

Then, as they turn away, relieved a little and breathing easier... spook them from somewhere in the yard.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Thinking about building a guillotine they have to reach through to get candy. Might have a few small chopped off arms lying on the ground, and my hand on the rope holding it up.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

When I did Classic Monsters, all the kids had their fingers, palms and eyebrows checked to make sure they weren't Werewolves. Then they were given a little token to take to the candy table. For Hitchcock, they had to sign the Bates Motel guest book and get a room key to obtain their candy. The Carnevil year had a series of carnival games that culminating in spinning Treat or Trick wheel. 

Every theme I do I make up a little challenge for the candy table. The kids love it and the parents appreciate it!


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

I wanted to rig a big candy bowl with a panel that would open up and let a jumping snake come up from below the table and burst into the bowl. We would trigger it when some parent would get candy for their kid after saying there's nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## TheNextMartha (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a candy chute. Candy bag comes down a PVC pipe and lands in his hand.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I would love to see someone create a big fake TV and dress as Ringu's Samara. And then reach out of the TV to pass out candy. How awesome that would be!


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

I remember a house that I ToTed at when I was young. 

They always had lots of scarecrows in the yard (not super scary just old clothes and burlap heads etc stuffed with hay) and the candy bowl sitting in the lap of a scarecrow on the front porch. 
When the ToTer goes to grab the candy the last scarecrow comes to life! (the homeowner wearing a scarecrow costume) 
You could even add a sign "please take only one" etc and really scare the pants off of anyone being greedy 

A great, simple way to get a good startle scare.


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

That could be done! All you need is a mirror in the TV to reflect an image or projection of the background static.


----------



## kissedazombieandlikedit (Aug 24, 2012)

I bought a pumpkin carnival wheel spinner. I will have them spin and they will either win a small toy or large size candy .. Everyone enjoys a little gambling!


----------



## HalloweenKitten (May 30, 2015)

TheNextMartha said:


> I have a candy chute. Candy bag comes down a PVC pipe and lands in his hand.
> 
> View attachment 259999


Ha I love this! Good way to portion out the candy for the ones who like to grab handfuls out of the candy bowl.


----------

